# Kaufberatung: AV-Receiver / Verstärker + Lautsprechersystem



## schnuffi123 (30. Oktober 2013)

*Kaufberatung: AV-Receiver / Verstärker + Lautsprechersystem*

Hallo PCGH-Community,

aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einem AV-Receiver / Verstärker +  Lautsprechersystem um meine bisherigen Surround-Komponenten zu ersetzen.  

Hinweis: Bzgl. Hifi-Thematik im allgemeinen habe ich so gut wie null Ahnung.

Im Moment besitze ich ein "Teufel Concept F" Lautsprechersystem  (eigentlich reines 5.1 Surround System für den PC) und eine "Teufel  Decoderstation 5".

Diese beiden oben genannten Komponenten möchte  ich nun, wie schon geschrieben, durch einen neuen AV-Receiver /  Verstärker und einem neuen Lautsprechersystem ersetzen.

Ich persönlich habe mich nun bisher für die folgenden Komponenten entschieden:

- AV-Receiver / Verstärker: Denon AVR-X1000 oder Onkyo TX-NR626
Wichtig ist mir auf jeden Fall ein automatisches Einmesssystem.
Gibt es bessere oder vergleichbare in dieser Preisklasse?
Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?
Kann man sich ggf. mit einem anderen AV-Receiver / Verstärker Geld sparen für eh unwichtige Funktionen?

- Lautsprechersystem: Teufel Consono 35 Mk3
Was haltet ihr von diesem?
Gibt es bessere oder vergleichbare in dieser Preisklasse?
Macht  solch ein "fertiges" Lautsprechersystem überhaupt Sinn, oder sollte man  sich Subwoofer, Center- und Surround-Speaker generell separat kaufen?

In erster Linie geht es mir darum, endlich einen AVR zu besitzen, mit  dem ich, egal welche Quelle ich anschließe (TV, BD-Player, Raspberry Pi  etc.) alle Signale zur Surround-Anlage weiterleiten kann. Mir reicht  auch aus jetziger Sicht 5.1 Surround-Sound, wobei es nicht heißen soll,  dass ich nicht zukunftsvisiert denke und somit ggf. auch zu einem AVR  tendiere, welcher die Möglichkeit auf 7.1 / 7.2 besitzt (ist jetzt aber  kein Muss-Kriterium), wenn auch wie schon geschrieben, im Moment dies  nicht benötigt wird und somit aktuell eigentlich auch überdimensioniert.

Meine jetzige Surround-Anlage "Teufel Concept F" hat ja einen  integrierten Verstärker, welche mit dem neuen AVR (in meinen Augen)  hinfällig wäre und somit bin ich zu der Überlegung gekommen, mir in  diesem Zuge auch ein neues Lautsprechersystem zuzulegen. 

Da ich  bisher mit meinem Teufel Lautsprechersystem eigentlich soweit zufrieden  war / bin, war mein erster Gedanke eben, mir wieder ein Teufel  Lautsprechersystem zuzulegen.

Oder eben aber auch ein völlig  neues Lautsprechersystem, um auch mal wieder in eine neue / bessere  Klangwelt eintauchen zu können.

Ich bin bzgl. der Lautsprecher  für alles offen, das heißt, ich beharre nicht darauf, dass es ein  fertiges Gesamtsystem sein muss, es kann auch eine Zusammenstellung aus  einzelnen Surround- und Center-Speakern + Subwoofer sein.

Aber wie eingangs geschrieben, habe ich eben so gut wie null Ahnung ... 

Als Budget für die einzelnen Komponenten würde ich folgende Werte aufrufen:

- AVR Budget: max. 450 Euro
- Lautsprecher Budget: max. 500 - 600 Euro
- Lautsprecher Verwendung: Film 90 % | Musik 10 %
- Lautsprecher Bauweise: Regallautsprecher

Bei  dem Budget gibt es natürlich immer ein wenig Handlungsspielraum, das  heißt, wenn nun der AVR um so und so viel Euro günstiger ist, als mein  eigentlich geplantes Budget, kann dies natürlich für die Lautsprecher  verwendet werden. Das Gesamt-Budget für beide Komponenten sollte ca.  1.000,- Euro nicht übersteigen (natürlichen sollen + / - 100,- Euro auf  Basis des Gesamtbudget jetzt nicht das Problem sein).

Mein Raum (Wohnzimmer) ist fast quadratisch mit einer Gesamtfläche von  ca. 25 - 30 m² (die genauen Werte habe ich aktuell nicht im Kopf / zur  Hand).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen - ich würde mich sehr über eure Empfehlungen / Meinungen / Feedbacks freuen! 

Vielen Dank vorab!

Schönen Gruß,
schnuffi


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: AV-Receiver / Verstärker + Lautsprechersystem*

als receiver könnte man sich auch mal bei pioneer umsehen, die haben ganz gute im sortiment, etwa den vsx828: Pioneer VSX-828 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

das 5.1 set von teufel würde ich nicht nehmen, da bezahlt man eigentlich nur für den namen. wenns passt, würde ich dieses set von quadral ins auge fassen: quadral Quintas 5000 (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und dazu ggf einen sub holen, wobei die ls auch genügend tiefagang erzeugen sollten


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. November 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> als receiver könnte man sich auch mal bei pioneer umsehen, die haben ganz gute im sortiment, etwa den vsx828: Pioneer VSX-828 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das 5.1 set von teufel würde ich nicht nehmen, da bezahlt man eigentlich nur für den namen. wenns passt, würde ich dieses set von quadral ins auge fassen: quadral Quintas 5000 (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und dazu ggf einen sub holen, wobei die ls auch genügend tiefagang erzeugen sollten


 Bei Teufel bezahlt man nicht für den Namen.Quadral kann man ebenfalls kaufen beim AVR würd ich mir die Denons & Onkyos anschauen

Und das oben genannte Teufel set würd ich nicht kaufen istn Mono subwoofer und für den Preis ist Teufel nicht gur


----------



## Spinal (2. November 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: AV-Receiver / Verstärker + Lautsprechersystem*

Was ist denn ein "Mono Subwoofer"?

Also wenn du nicht unbedingt aktuellsten Schnick Schnack brauchst, würde ich dir beim AV Receiver zu einem 2012er Modell raten, da diese jetzt sehr günstig sind. So bekommst du etwas deutlich besseres zu deinem Budget (zb. Denon 2313 oder Pioneer SC 2022) Den SC 2022 habe ich mir vor einigen Monaten gekauft für etwas mehr als 500 Euro. Vielleicht gibt es den mittlerweile noch günstiger (UVP 999 Euro).

Bei den Boxen würde ich vielleicht einzeln kaufen, denn ein guter Subwoofer alleine ist schon sehr teuer. Wenn du bei Teufel bleiben möchtest würde ich immer wieder mal bei Rabattaktionen oder B-Ware zuschlagen. So habe ich mir auch Stück für Stück was zusammengebastelt. Ob man Teufel nun gut oder schlecht findet, es sind für den Preis zumindest ganz ordentliche Boxen.

Btw. finde ich es gut, dass du auf ein gutes Einmesssytem wert legst. Ich hatte einen Onkyo TX SR-505 und nun den Pioneer SC 2022. Es ist unglaublich was der Verstärker nochmal verbessert hat, auch dank des recht guten Einmesssystem von Pio.

bye
Spinal


----------

